# Welts appearing and disappearing



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

At first we thought my 9month DD had mosquito bites. But then the spot seemed to disappear and reappear in different spots. First they are small then grow to dime size to quarter size plus. They are raised and white the surrounding skin reddens. Then they go away. The nurse said it may be allergy to laundry soap or pollen. Also she had watermelon for the first time yesterday. Heat seems to trigger it. After nursing her whole face broke out. I took her in the stroller after her 40min nap the welt were gone. They have appeared also on her wrists, knees, neck, head. Weird.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My first thought was hives. I have developed hives as an allergic reaction, and for days after removing the allergen, my hives would reappear when my body heated up-- for example, when I took a warm shower or did my daily work-out.


----------



## infraread (Jun 3, 2003)

Those are hives, mama. Find out what the dosage of benadryl is for her weight from the nurse or your hcp & I'd look at what all you ate in the 24 hours before they began.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree they are hives. http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082400.asp


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

that's what I am thinking too. I was surprised the nurse didn't suggest benadryl. I am thinking it was the watermelon. NOt detergent. They are still coming and going. Heat makes them worse. Will they go away on there own?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My son's hives went away within hours of stopping what he was allergic to. I, personally, have never heard of them lasting for days after, although I guess they could.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Allergenic foods you are eating pass right through your breastmilk. You definitely need to evaluate what you are eating and do some careful elimination. Visit the allergy forum for more info.


----------



## kmamma (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, hives can last for days. they do sometimes for me and have for my baby. unless she seems very uncomfortable why give benadryl? stress can cause it too. my friend says very dry weather triggers her. that's when my baby got it.


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

Well it is day 7 of the hives. Smaller but still there.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds like an allergen. There are many potential sources. Environmental allergens just add to the "bucket effect". Basically, when the "bucket" gets full of allergen triggers, the body overflows with a histamine/inflamatory response.

The gut is 70-80% of the immune system. It all starts with nutrient-dense foods, effective digestion (with adequate stomach acid), absorption of nutrients (in the gut with balanced microbials), and detoxification of the chemical byproducts of foods and environmental toxins by the liver, with adequate bio-available nutrients to support the detox pathways.

*I would do whole food probiotics, cod liver oil, magnesium, vit. C, zinc, coconut oil, bone broths, green juices. Support the immune system.

**Gut healing: Where to start? Help 101

*
Come over to the Allergy forum to learn more about identifying food allergens with a food journal.

ETA: Do you have benedryl on hand? Each subsequent exposure to an IgE allergen has a Worse Reaction because the body has developed antigens to the protein allergen.
*
Hives are very severe*, anaphylaxis is a possibility. I'd journal everything you and she have eaten in the past week, as much as possible. Every day, every single ingredient. Take photos to show the physician. I'd give benedryl and see someone today, personally. (And I don't much recommend seeing a doctor around here.) I'd want an EpiPen. Hives are scary.

Pat


----------



## ttcintexas (Nov 7, 2005)

My son gets hives when he has or is fighting a virus. This started in February when the whole family got the flu. I took him to the pedi and eventually the allergist. He had not had any new foods at the time. The allergist said he has Gionatti Crosti Syndrome--which is basically viral hives. The key difference in these type of hives, than from those from an allergy, is that the hives do not bother/itch the child. At one point entire portions of his body would be red (like his whole back or chest). The hives come, disappear and reappear. Each time he gets them (each new episode started from a new virus) can last between two and six weeks.

Just wanted to share in case it's not an allergy to food.

Good luck.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd eliminate the common allergens right away from both your diets - dairy, eggs, soy, peanuts, tree nuts, shell fish, etc. If the hives stop, journal everything, religiously. I'd also probably switch to a hypoallergenic detergent (something like Charlie's Soap or All, Free & Clear) and definitely ditch any dryer sheets if you use those. You'll probably have to wash everything 80 billion times to get rid of the build-up though.







I'd probably buy a few new clothes for her now and wash them separately. I agree that hives are scary!


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
My son gets hives when he has or is fighting a virus. This started in February when the whole family got the flu. I took him to the pedi and eventually the allergist. He had not had any new foods at the time. The allergist said he has Gionatti Crosti Syndrome--which is basically viral hives. The key difference in these type of hives, than from those from an allergy, is that the hives do not bother/itch the child. At one point entire portions of his body would be red (like his whole back or chest). The hives come, disappear and reappear. Each time he gets them (each new episode started from a new virus) can last between two and six weeks.

Just wanted to share in case it's not an allergy to food.

Good luck.

interesting they don't bother her.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

A baby at my center gets this when his body temperature rises. It looks terrible and it caused alarm, but his Mom said it only happens when he cries too hard and gets overheated. Once you calm him down they normally go right away.


----------

